
U.S. companies discover the dark side of a Covid-19 business boom - finphil
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/05/u-s-companies-discover-the-dark-side-of-a-covid-19-business-boom
======
generalpass
I believe this is all economically unsustainable. Ultimately, these costs
cannot continue and people will just stop following all rules. The likely
result is selective enforcement.

